# Los Angeles Metrolink Strategic Plan: poll results & new questions



## beautifulplanet (Dec 10, 2014)

As was posted here, Metrolink was asking for input about its 10 year strategic vision. Here are some results so far:

http://metrolinktrains.com/news/page/title/strategic_plan_survey_results



> Over 1200 responses were received from residents throughout Metrolink’s service area and beyond.


Looking at the"Word Cloud of write-in requests for Metrolink to focus on during the next ten years", the size of the words seems to indicate that the issues mentioned more often were:

- Frequency

- Adding Routes

- Late Service

- Expanding Routes

Looking at the "Word Cloud of write-in locations respondents wished were better served by Metrolink", the size of the words seems to illustrate that mentioned most were:

- LAX

- South Bay

- San Diego

- Westside

- Santa Monica

- Long Beach

- Palm Springs

- Beach Cities

- Santa Barbara

- Redlands

- West LA

Now, Metrolink still asks for more input regarding future possible rail plans:

http://surveyanalytics.com/t/CN501ZJ3q5Q(not quite sure if link does work)

Among other things, it is possible to answer a multiple choice poll about what should be Metrolink's biggest priority at this point of time (f.e. "Expand the Metrolink system and improve regional connectivity" or any of 5 other choices).

At least some might be curious, what kind of funding for investments Metrolink will be able to receive over the next years and decades...


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jan 16, 2015)

Metrolink states that Metrolink's Strategic Plan is expected to be released in April of 2015.

Still, the survey linked to above is still open.

Maybe for some, it might be interesting to see the Metrolink service scenarios feedback is desired upon in the survey.



> Most responses in Metrolink's previous Strategic Plan Survey called for more frequent and expanded Metrolink service.
> Service expansion is a major part of Metrolink's Strategic Plan and several service scenarios are being developed.
> 
> Below you have the opportunity to review some of the scenarios for expanding Metrolink service over the next 10 years. The maps indicate service levels based on frequency of train service during the peak and off-peak hours.


Image depicting current service:







Image depicting Scenario 1:








> Scenario 1. reflects enhanced service levels on the existing network, including the Perris Valley Line that is scheduled to open late in 2015.







> Scenario 2. Additional lines and connections.










> Service Frequencies for Scenario 2.










> Scenario 2 extends Metrolink Lines into San Diego, Riverside, San Bernardino and Santa Barbara Counties. Additional connections are created to Ontario Airport and the USC Medical Center.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jan 16, 2015)

> Scenario 3. High Speed Rail Service Integration










> Service Frequencies for Scenario 3.










> Scenario 3. reflects enhanced feeder service to the planned High Speed Rail and expanded service to San Diego.


Whoever still wants to make comments about these possible Scenarios can do so in Metrolink's survey here:

http://surveys.surveyanalytics.com/a/TakeSurvey?id=3162292


----------



## Anderson (Jan 28, 2015)

I answered it. Scenario 3 is odd because there's an apparent drop in service frequencies on the San Bernadino line heading into LAUS and a gap between two stations (Upland-Rancho Cucamonga) that don't make sense without them giving context beyond "High Speed Rail Integration".


----------



## seat38a (Jan 28, 2015)

Whats the point of running it into San Diego? They already have the Coaster? Is the assumption that San Diego county would join Metrolink? Sennario 2 pretty much canabalizes Amtrak's Surfliner.


----------



## Paulus (Jan 28, 2015)

seat38a said:


> Whats the point of running it into San Diego? They already have the Coaster? Is the assumption that San Diego county would join Metrolink? Sennario 2 pretty much canabalizes Amtrak's Surfliner.


Doubt it will cannibalize anything: Who in their right mind would ride Rotem for three hours? But there's been talk for years about extending Metrolink to San Diego. Though, for my own part, I discouraged it in the survey unless it was part of a merger with Coaster and discouraged the Riverside County and Santa Barbara extensions unless they were focused on somewhere other than Los Angeles. Most of my responses boiled down to calling for more frequency and reverse commute service for OC.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jan 28, 2015)

At least to some maybe it might be interesting to see the results of this survey - though probably once again they will not publicly be released in detail, instead just as a "word cloud" or similar. 

It might seem like it, at least to some, that Metrolink also created a euphemistic depiction of "current service" - for example the Antelope Valley line all the way to Palmdale and Lancaster is shown color-coded as green "Level 2 - 30 min peak, 45-60 min off-peak", though the current frequency is certainly not every 45-60 min in Palmdale or Lancaster off-peak. Currently, after the last peak service at 6:52 a.m. left Lancaster, the inbound weekday schedule shows a mere 4 (in words: four) departures for the rest of the day, at 9:00 a.m., 11:35 a.m., 1:30 p.m. and 6.05 p.m. So at least to some it might seem, there is no way how 4 departures within the last 17 hours of the day before midnight (basically on average about one train every 4 hours) translate to a "45-60 min off-peak" frequency. The same goes for the Ventura County line and other segments of the network.


----------

